# used tapes?



## claire1 (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd like to purchase Mike's tapes. I have very little money, though, and I wondered if anyone has tapes they are done with. I would like to buy used tapes for less than their new price.I have severe bloating 95% of the time. Are these tapes likely to help? How would they compare to seeing a hypnotherapist in person? Also, I have not noticed a correlation between psychological states and bloating, since I am bloated all the time, no matter how I feel.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I understand being broke, believe me! I would love to sell you mine, but when I get stressed out or have a rare occasion of sickness, the tapes get me back on track. I gaurd them with my life! I hope you can get enough money saved up to buy some, they're so worth it!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Claire, two things, one they are on sale right now so you know for twenty off and two if you email Mike attimelineservices###aol.cs"For those who cannot afford the program outright there are now limited plans to accommadate part payments over an agreed period. It has only recently been thrashed out, but finally got there. Anyone who needs help like this please email me direct and I will try and arrange something to meet personal needs. Although I can't always promise to find a way, there will be a good chance we can. I Will be back .. as someone famous once said. Best Regards Mike "Hope this helps.They are clinical gut specific HT for IBS and the symptoms of IBS.Have you been diagnosed with IBS by a doctor?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just making sure its the right email for you.TimeLineServices###aol.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Clair,In answer to your questions, Mike's program does address bloating, and he has had good success with his patients with this symptom. Also, his recorded program has a 3% success margin verses being seen by a hypnotherapist in person. But you must have an actual diagnosis of IBS from the doctor, because sometimes symptoms for IBS could really be something else, and that has to be ruled out first.I distribute the programs for Mike, and have let him know about your situation, but you should email him first as Eric says. We do not resell used programs, either tapes or CDs, as that is an infringement on copyright laws. However, I am sure Mike can work out a payment plan, or you can use a credit card, which will space out your payments anyway.Go to Mike's website ibsaudioprogram given below in my siggy, for any more info; or email him at TimeLineServices###aol.comTake care.


----------



## claire1 (Oct 15, 2002)

Thank you everyone for responding. Yes, I have been diagnosed with IBS by a gastroenterologist. I have also taken medications by the fistfuls, it seems, one after another, without any change. Now I'm exploring the hypnotherapy option...


----------

